

Tl;dr, need summary of "Celebrities and Shoes on the Female Brain" - sgornick
http://www.rsm.nl/portal/page/portal/8B8297D5BCA1ED3BE04018AC8A0611F3

======
sgornick
So it's not just me ... there is now scientific evidence that women are just
nuts.

